# I think the adults need babysitting too



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I fed the ferals today as I usually do. This time there is a carnival in town who have resided in the parking lot. Because of all the "new" people around for the carnival, the pigeons wouldn't finish eating when I started to leave. They kept looking at me as if to wonder, "Aren't you going to stay around? There are so many people around today." 

I thought to myself, My God, I can't believe it. These pigeons need someone around today. They're afraid of all this new commotion going on. So I said, "OK, OK, I'll stay around until you guys finish." I pulled my car up along side them again. They relaxed a bit and finished up eating.

Even adults need some reassurance now and then.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for taking time to understand these feral pigeons as well as feeding them! 

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Isn't that wonderful! They obviously look to you as their friend and protector, Garye.

They are such innocent, trusting little creatures

John


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

We had to watch over our flock Sat morning. I was greeted with a heartbreaking sight when I went out to feed my feral friends I found a large amount of feathers spread across my lawn. The local damn feral cats seemed to have picked off an unfortunate pidgie  I set out their seed in their usual spot and all my friends flew down to eat but as soon as i turned around and started walking up my stairs to go back in the house they all flew up to the roof again.
I had to sit there on the lawn while they ate, I suppose they witnessed the loss of their flock mate and were scared to eat without me there to watch over them. I stayed as long as I could before leaving for work then my girlfriend took over the vigil until their lil crops were full and they took to the roof to sun themselves.
It's amazing how we're looked at as friends and trusted as members of the flock. I'm honored to have been adopted as a member of the flock, being trusted by 100 +/- ferals warms my heart!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Pete! 

I also found collared dove feathers in my garden yesterday. Not too many, so I hope that it was only a close call. But I cut a lot of branches off my holly bush and placed them under the privet hedge where the visiting cats can hide. I have also tracked down some holly bushes in the woods that could do with a prune  , so hopefully I will be able to put a prickly barrier along the base of the whole hedge and on top of the aviaries before the time comes to release my collared dove babies. That will make it too uncomfortable for the cats to lurk and too noisy for them to creep up on the doves.

I have also moved the feeding dish to the top of the aviary where it is on the corrugated perspex roofing. A cat trying to walk on that will set up a vibration which will immediately alert the doves.

Cynthia


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sad to hear of the loss of the pigeon! I do think it is wonderful how pigeons will "adopt" a few of us into their wonderful culture -- I swear, they are just the most amazing creatures.

I have a lot less trouble with accepting a death that was at the hands of a cat, however (they're just doing what nature has programmed them to do) than at the hands of a human, who has no excuse whatsoever for behaving that way


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

When I read someone else had to stay with the ferals so they would eat too, then I realized I was not crazy. I thought I had been imagining things but they really are like that! They bond to you. These birds have gotten so used to me that before I arive at "the spot" they race me to it and beat me to it. 

There was one pigeon in particular that would always stay a safe distance from me - wouldn't come over until I had left after dropping off food, today she practically skimmed the top of my car off to beat everybody to "the spot". I'm like, "Sue, is that you?! What's gotten into you? You're not afraid of me anymore?" I've never seen her like that before. That pigeon was hungry!


----------

